# Mods needed?



## Twotraxs (Feb 19, 2012)

I have a 09 teryx
Muzzy pipes msd controller programmed fr the muzzy's
I've ordered some itp 212 SS 
rims with mud lites 27x12 and27x10
Do I need to change anything,
Will the clutches work
Doi need to reprogram my msd?
Or ami good to go
I ride a lot of trails
And roads used by big 4x4s....lots of mud and big ruts
Thanks for any help
Cheers


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

should be good to go.


----------



## HeadC1 (Feb 11, 2009)

Agreed, you should be good to go. If anything you may want to stiffen up the secondary clutch spring a little.


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

No Snorkles?


----------



## teryxrider1979 (Jan 8, 2012)

HeadC1 said:


> Agreed, you should be good to go. If anything you may want to stiffen up the secondary clutch spring a little.


yup I would at least do the secondary and snorkel it. ( at least the cvt) that will help alot


----------



## Twotraxs (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks for the imput,very much appreciated.


----------

